
Caffeine and Calories - duck
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/caffeine-and-calories/
======
noelchurchill
Upper left corner is the area with most calories and least caffeine. Lower
right corner is most caffeine and least calories. Hardly a useful graphic
though.

------
bradleyland
I have no idea what is going on in that infographic.

